# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  periodista: agua y Eurovegas

## periodista

Buenos dias,
Como periodista frances, investigo los impactos de Eurovegas sobre los recursos de agua en Espana. Me podria conectar con un experto del estado del agua en Espana, con un focus en Madrid y Barcelona ? Busco a una vision de prospectiva, sin entrar en detalles. Lo que me interesa son elementos clave sobre la situacion actual : por ejemplo, saber si es verdad que a nivel de cantidades disponibles, la region de Madrid no tiene que preocuparse... Y en qué medida la situacion es mas fragil en Catalunya ? Gracias

Thibault

----------


## Madrugaor

La provincia de Barcelona, incluida la capital, se abastece para el consumo deméstico de tres pantanos surtidos por los rios Ter y LLobregat. Hay zonas con magnificos acuiferos, como el  Montseny, pero esa agua es para embotellar y distribuirse por España y el extranjero. Se dice que el 50% del agua embotellada que se bebe en España procede del Montseny, Reserva de la Biosfera.
En Cataluña se ha derrochado mucha agua con los campos de golf y las urbanizaciones, contando con la generosa aportación de las nieves pirenaicas. Pero éstá por ver que dados los cada vez más evidentes efectos del Cambio Climático se asegure esa provisión.

----------

